# I'll be studying abroad



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

Just for a few weeks this winter, but I'm really excited. I get to go to London, Vienna, and Athens. 

Have any of you ever studied abroad before?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

No, but I really, really, really, really, really want to!


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

Where do you want to go?


----------



## Reverie (Apr 10, 2006)

What organization are you traveling with? Any specific university or program?

I'm planning to study abroad at some point for Arabic immersion. There are a number of good universities in the Gulf region, specifically in Qatar and Kuwait, but I would by no means mind going to Morocco, Jordan or Lebanon. 

The thought of studying abroad scares the crap out of me, to be honest, but that doesn't mean I'm not going. I just hope I won't be too miserable.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Yeah, in France when I was a high school junior


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

Reverie said:


> What organization are you traveling with? Any specific university or program?
> 
> I'm planning to study abroad at some point for Arabic immersion. There are a number of good universities in the Gulf region, specifically in Qatar and Kuwait, but I would by no means mind going to Morocco, Jordan or Lebanon.
> 
> The thought of studying abroad scares the crap out of me, to be honest, but that doesn't mean I'm not going. I just hope I won't be too miserable.


It's an interterm course through my university. It's just a three week class of 14 students and two professors. If I like Europe enough, I may want to study a semester there my senior year though.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Judith said:


> Where do you want to go?


Everywhere  But I really wanna study in Spain, Turkey, Germany, Italy, Russia, Czech Republic, and in Middle Eastern countries like Israel, Lebanon, Jordan, UAE, and Egypt.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations. I've been studying broads for 46 years and they're still foreign to me..


----------

